# muppy project!!!



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

breeding a guppy and a molly together. molly accepting to breed with guppy. after offspring produced series line breeding 
will be done to produce the niceness muppie. parents can be seen above.ps parents are a platinum lyrtail molly. and unkown guppy. endler fancy tail guppy mix looks like flamingo guppy but seams to orange.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the adventure!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

you should be aware that your female molly may have already been impregnated, I assume you got it from a local pet store, and it was probably kept with other males. It may take a few to many? batches of fry to 'use up' the stored sperm. I noticed that on the videos someone posted on your other thread that the person that had some success used a male molly and a female guppy (= muppy), there may be a sex linked gene that will thwart your efforts, as I read in the thread accompanying his video that he had no success with the female molly x male guppy (= golly). Anyways, hope you have fun! good luck.


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

the pet store i got the molly from one of workers managed to get a non pregnant one.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you specifically want a white molly? I've seen some very cool patterns like green spotted muppies when two colours were used.


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

i wanted a white molly because the patterns and coulor of the male can only be appreciated if the female is plane white you can't really see the male guppy because he moved to much. ps this is not the only strain of muppie i will be producing i might make a sailfin molly cross with cobra guppy


----------

